# Easton T-10 series 2314 shafts for sale



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

1/2 Doz. Easton T-10 series Quattro shafts with uni nocks for sale.






Full length brand new shafts. $25.00 obo.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I would be happy to fletch them if anyone wants them fletched.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sold


----------

